# Breaking news models show major increase snow amounts se third mn for monday



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)

FOLKS at 11pm EST 10pm EST 2 of the short range models came and have significantly increased the snow amounts for SOUTHEAST third of MN
including MSP ... These 2 models show amounts of 16-20" ... that being said these models have a tendency to be a bit on the WET side


----------

